

Show HN: Bengal. Create any type of payment/funding page with your Stripe acct - callmeed
https://www.bngal.com/

======
callmeed
Hey HN, this is still very beta but I'd love to get some feedback right away
(I have thick skin so don't hold back). I know there's not even terms/privacy
pages yet–those are coming soon.

Also, if anyone out there is looking to sell an ebook or other digital goods
(icon set, WP theme, screencasts, etc.), I'd love to talk to you about using
Bengal. Email is in my profile.

